
On the Scarcity of Bitcoin - js4
https://jsfour.substack.com/p/on-the-scarcity-of-bitcoin
======
jraedisch
There is more to gain by breaking Bitcoin the more it is worth. There is also
more to gain by keeping it from breaking. The optimistic perspective is, that
it will adapt along the way.

